# What is the best thing you ever found in a dealer's "bone yard"?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've related this before, but while tractor hunting for a friend at a dealer close to my job, I saw some Deere yellow paint. It being a Honda/ Simplicity/ Troybuilt/ Stihl/ Ingersoll dealer, I was surprised to see Deere stuff out back. I don't know why, but I figured that dealers mostly only took trade ins of brands that they sell. And that folks with different brands would sell them themselves. I got a 54" plow for one of my tractors at a really good price because it was an orphan item as far as the dealer was concerned. What have you folks found out there by accident out back in the weeds of where you buy your stuff?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

A few years ago, I picked up a MTD/White without an engine that was on the side of the road with a free sign on it. I guess it kept having engine issues and the owner finally scrapped it. I put a used engine in it and my uncle is still running it to this day. He bought the engine and I got it running.

It had a huge deck on it too. Needed a new battery, new tires, but overall, I think he paid only $500 for everything.

Not too bad.

A plow is a great find!

Congrats.


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

13 years ago I found a plow and a set of chains at the local dealer bone-yard for $150 for old Wheely.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I think it was the differential housing for a Case 446 for $100 to replace the one I had welded twice.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: What is the best thing you ever found in a dealer's "bone yard"?*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I think it was the differential housing for a Case 446 for $100 to replace the one I had welded twice. *


Wow, thats not bad. Those are like gold. I am kinda lucky, never popped one, but they say the later ones it was fixed, so looks like I am good. I WILL be checking it though.


Best thing I found??? Well I would have to say my 8N. They kinda got stuck with it, and after a year of tripping over it, wanted it out.


----------



## BNG (Dec 18, 2003)

The best thing I found was land and old tractors that came with it. There's 4 tractors. I'll probably go broke or nuts trying to figure out which one I should fix. OH WELL....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BNG _
> *The best thing I found was land and old tractors that came with it. There's 4 tractors. I'll probably go broke or nuts trying to figure out which one I should fix. OH WELL.... *


Welcome BNG....Not a bad situation to find oneself in....fix them all, we'll help....:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome BNG :friends: We all can help you some way or another i see you have a Farmall parts man can help you on them on the Farmall board he knows everything about them. So welcome to the tractorforum glad to have you aboard.
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

i've been trying to remember the last time i was on a dealers lot,new stuff is to expensive or i'm to cheap. auctions and classified ads seem to work for me.if wrecking yards count my best find would be a wf allis chalmers when i went to pick up a cylynder head for a chev corsica i was fixing.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The dealers do not have boneyards around here.They rake you over the coals for every thing.They will tell you what your trading is junk.But if they take it off your hands it is suddenly valuable and has a huge price stuck on it.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Used JD #10 garden trailer for $50. Very sturdy, no dents, good tires. Not a bad find!


----------

